# 3-Pin Lüfter, aber 4-Pin Mainboard (Asus Maximus VIII Ranger)



## 9273431 (10. November 2016)

*3-Pin Lüfter, aber 4-Pin Mainboard (Asus Maximus VIII Ranger)*

Hallo zusammen,

obwohl ich PCs schon über 20 Jahre nutze, habe ich mich bislang von Hardware-Dingen und Basteleien immer fern gehalten bzw. habe mir von Freunden helfen lassen. Nun habe ich mir aber  nach langer Recherche einen PC zusammengestellt, den Mut gefasst, es selbst zu probieren, und mit dem Zusammenbau begonnen. CPU, CPU-Kühler (Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Version) sowie Motherboard (Asus Maximus VIII Ranger) sitzen bereits fest im Gehäuse (be quiet silent base 800) und das fiel mir wirklich leichter als gedacht.

Jetzt stehe ich aber zu meiner Verwunderung vor dem Problem, dass die Lüfteranschlüsse nicht zum Motherboard passen. Im Gehäuse selbst waren bereits 3 Lüfter enthalten, die jeweils einen 3-Pin-Stecker haben. Die beiden mit dem CPU-Kühler gelieferten Lüfter haben ebenfalls einen 3-Pin-Anschluss sowie einen (optisch gesehen) 4-Pin-Stecker, in dem aber nur 2 Kontakte drin sind (quasi 2 x männlich, 2 weiblich).

Das Motherboard selbst verfügt über einen 3-Pin-Anschluss sowie sieben 4-Pin Anschlüsse.

Kurzum: Ich kann die Stecker meiner Lüfter nicht auf das Motherboard stecken. Die beiden CPU-Lüfter würde ich zwecks Steuerung gerne über die 4-Pin-Variante (PWM) laufen lassen. Die Gehäuse-Lüfter mit den 3 Pins sollen möglichst nicht über die 4-Pin-Anschlüsse kontinuierlich unter Vollast laufen. Über Google fand ich heraus, dass ich das wohl in BIOS über die Stromversorgung regulieren kann, wobei dann keine richtige Kontrolle der Drehzahl möglich sei.

1. Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit, die Gehäuse-Lüfter dennoch anschließen zu können und deren Drehzahl regulieren zu können? Als sonstige Alternativen habe ich nur entsprechende Y-Adapter gefunden um mehrere 3-Pin-Lüfter über die eine 3-Pin-Buchse anschließen zu können. Hier las ich allerdings, dass man wohl idealerweise nur maximal 2 Lüfter über eine einzelne Motherboard-Buchse betreiben sollte. Bei mir wären aber noch 3 Lüfter zu versorgen.
2. Wo muss ich den "4-Pin-Stecker" mit den 2 Kontakten einstecken? Ich finde auf dem Mainboard nirgendwo eine dafür passende Buchse und auf die vermutlich richtige Buchse "CPU Fan" und "CPU Opt" passt er ja nicht.

Im Voraus Danke für Tipps!


----------



## Ion (10. November 2016)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter, aber 4-Pin Mainboard (Asus Maximus VIII Ranger)*

Jeder 3 Pin Stecker sollte auf einen 4 Pin Anschluss passen, bisher hatte ich damit nie Probleme gehabt.
Zur Not mach mal Bilder, damit wir uns das besser ansehen können.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (10. November 2016)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter, aber 4-Pin Mainboard (Asus Maximus VIII Ranger)*

Dein Board kann beide arten von Lüftern betrieben werden mit 3 oder 4Pin.Achte darauf auf den Steg am 4Pin Anschlussstelle wo der Lüfterstecker angebracht wird siehe die Fotoaufnahme(auf Bild 5 bzw.7 im Link und scroll nach unten)
Der Lüfterstecker hat eine Führung der in den Steg auf dem 4 Pin am Board angebracht wird.Da kannste auch nichts falsch anstecken,das ist idiotensicher gemacht.Siehe Bild 5 und 7 von oben nach unten,

How to install (or replace) a case fan | PCWorld

grüße Brex


----------



## evilgrin68 (10. November 2016)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter, aber 4-Pin Mainboard (Asus Maximus VIII Ranger)*

Moin

Der Brocken 2 in der PCGH Version hat nur Spannungsgeregelte Lüfter und keine PWM Lüfter. Aber trotzdem kannst du sie über den CPU Anschluss am Board betreiben. Das andere was du beschreibst, ist halt eine Lüfterabgriff direkt am Lüfteranschluss, damit du 2 Lüfter über einen CPU Anschluss betreiben kannst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte ja wohl so in etwa Aussehen  Ist allerdings der Anschluss bei den normalen Windboost 2 PWM Lüftern. Bei dir sollte das equivalent zu 3 Pin Lüftern sein.

Ach Ja... Im BIOS kannst du die MoBo Lüfteranschlüsse umschalten, von PWM auf Spannungsgeregelt. Steht aber auch im Handbuch zum MoBo. Oder lag das nicht bei?

btw... Bevor du mich fragst wie ich meine Lüfter angeschlossen habe... Ich besitze nicht die kastrierte PCGH Variante des Brocken2. Ich hab 2 Wingboost PWM Lüfter.


----------



## drstoecker (10. November 2016)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter, aber 4-Pin Mainboard (Asus Maximus VIII Ranger)*

zur lüftergeschwindigkeit, die Drehzahl Musst du selbst ausloten da die Vorgaben in Prozent meist nicht stimmen.


----------



## bschicht86 (10. November 2016)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter, aber 4-Pin Mainboard (Asus Maximus VIII Ranger)*

Wie schon geschrieben kannst du einen 3er Lüfter problemlos in einen 4er Stecker stecken. Du musst dann halt nur im  BIOS dem Anschluss sagen, wie er den Lüfter regeln soll, in dem fall Spannungsregulation. 

Bei manchen 4er Steckern vom Board kannst du auch "Glück" haben und die können nur Spannungsregulation , haben aber den 4-PIN als Alibi.

Wenn alles scheitern sollte, gibts auch einfache Adapter von PWM auf Spannungsregulation, womit man seinen 3er Lüfter über PWM steuern lassen kann. Sowas lässt sich auch "leicht" selber bauen.


----------



## Icedaft (10. November 2016)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter, aber 4-Pin Mainboard (Asus Maximus VIII Ranger)*

Beim Ranger kann man alle 4-Pin-Lüfteranschlüsse individuell programmieren/einstellen - spannungsgeregelt oder eben PWM.

Das Handbuch zum Board gibt es hier: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb..._WEB.pdf?_ga=1.21012731.1103277664.1420462219


----------



## 9273431 (12. November 2016)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter, aber 4-Pin Mainboard (Asus Maximus VIII Ranger)*

Vielen Dank an alle für die Unterstützung! Die Stecker sind drauf, die Lüfter laufen. Thema erledigt.


----------

